# Old Style C.C. 3rd Annual Car Show 2011



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

MEMORIAL WEEKEND.....
REMEMBERING ALL OUR FALLEN LOWRIDER BROTHERS!ALL CATAGORIES CAR SHOW, & BIKE & BOMBA BASH!! 

WE WILL HAVE VENDORS/TROPHIES/50-50/GIFT RAFFLES/KIDS WATER SPLASH FOR THE KIDDIES, GREAT MUSIC FOR THE ADULTS TO DANCE OR JUST LISTEN TO


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

That's right ! always the best time ! best car clubs ! and firme hente ! See you all there !!


----------



## NiteowlOldStyleCC (Apr 14, 2010)

Will be there to support !


----------



## mel entertainment (Mar 15, 2010)

HI OLD STYLE CAR CLUB & FRIENDS YOUR ALL INVITE FREE !!!!



FREE CAR SHOW & FUNDRAISER 


INVITES ALL CARS 

HOT RODS, MUSCLE CARS , IMPORTS, LOWRIDERS, DUB , SCION'S ,
PT CRUISER'S, MOTORCYLES, CUSTOM BICYCLES , ANY TYPE OF CAR 

NO CAR NO MOTORCYCLE NO CUSTOM BICYCLES 

NO PROBLEM " FREE EVENT " 

FAMILY , FRIENDS , EVERYONE WELCOME

MEET THE LADIES SO CAL RENEGADE'S ROLLER GIRLZ

JUST ADDED AMR SUSAN G KOMEN CANCER AMBULANCE 

SATURDAY FEBRUARY 19 2011

TIME : 1:00 PM - 5:00 PM

BOB'S BIG BOY BROILER

7447 FIRESTONE BLVD

DOWNEY , CA 90241

RAFFEL , 50/50 , TROPHIES, DJ ,

MEL ENTERTAINMENT

ELAINE - 909-631-5189 

LUIS - 909-248-5665


E-MAIL 
[email protected]


WEBSITE 
WWW.MELENTERTAINMENT.COM


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

FRIME SHOW AND FRIME PARK FOR A SHOW, OVER 200 CARS LAST YEAR AND MOSTLY BOMBAS QVO!!!!


----------



## jerry arredondo (Feb 10, 2011)

we always have a great time with all the great music, good food, beautiful cars and awesome people.


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

QVO!!!!!!!


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:drama: YEA MAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeDrOzA_53 (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: YES SIR!!!!!!!


----------



## TINYROTTY (Apr 8, 2008)

ALWAYS A FIRME SHOW WITH OLD STYLE! GOOD TURNOUT EVERY TIME! FUN FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY!


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

:biggrin:  
Still working on Old Style CC flyers. 
Will post in march


----------



## Betty Boop (Mar 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by artramirez_@Feb 28 2011, 06:13 PM~19982831
> *:biggrin:
> Still working on Old Style CC flyers.
> Will post in march
> *





:thumbsup: :rimshot: :h5: 

TTT, WILL BE THERE!


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:werd: :nicoderm: SEE YOU THERE


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Betty Boop (Mar 2, 2011)

THIS IS THE WEEKEND TO COME OUT AND REMEMBER OUR LOWRIDER BROTHERS THAT ARE NO LONGER WITH US..................


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 5 2011, 08:10 AM~20020874
> *TTT!
> *




:thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :angel: :nicoderm: 

Flyers posted............See all the low lows there!


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

GREAT FLYER SENOR


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

tu sabes old style ..in the the casa!! puro party for all car clubs !


----------



## NiteowlOldStyleCC (Apr 14, 2010)

:angel: :angel: :h5: 

This year has been a year where most of the Car Clubs and families have lost a few love ones..Please join Old Style on this day to show our Love to those who are gone but never forgotten ! Always in Our hearts ! See you all there.


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

THAT'S WHAT MEMORIAL DAY IS ALL ABOUT!!!!!!!! BRING PHOTOS TO SHOW AND DISPLAY


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

This is a very sentimental event this year I lost a Sister & brother in a matter of a month this year and the love that was showen from every Car Club..I just have no words to discribe..So that's why Old Style wants to memorial day dedicated to all Car Clubs fallen lowrider familias..We would be love to show Our love in return..May God Bless You and yours always and see you on the 29th of May


----------



## NiteowlOldStyleCC (Apr 14, 2010)

:thumbsup: uffin: That's right ! family puro cora ! always in in our hearts remember the goodtimes see you there !!!


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:werd: :yessad:


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

Any more info, as far as registration and cost?


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by artkrime_@Mar 14 2011, 08:09 PM~20092246
> *Any more info, as far as registration and cost?
> *



:thumbsup: 

PRE-REGISTRATION ALL CARS, $20.00 $25.00 AT DOOR
TRIKES/BIKES/PEDDLE CARS, $10.00 $15.00 AT DOOR

FLYERS BEING MADE, WILL BE DONE BY END OF THIS WEEK. YOU CAN MAIL PRE-REGISTRATION TO: 
BETTY RAMIREZ
814 MANTLE LN 
SANTA ANA, CA 92701

CHECKS PAYABLE TO 
BETTY RAMIREZ OR ART RAMIREZ


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Mar 5 2011, 08:10 AM~20020874
> *TTT!
> *



:angel: :wave: :h5: :rimshot: 

*FLYERS ARE READY! ALL INFO IS ON BACKSIDE OF FLYERS. SEND PRE-REGISTRATION FOR FASTER ENTRY INTO THE PARK. BRING PICTURES OF PAST CAR SHOWS AND LOST LOVED ONES TO DISPLAY NEAR YOUR RIDE OR IN THE CANOPY AT THE PARK. LETS CELEBRATE MEMORIAL WEEKEND FOR THE REASON IT IS MEANT...............TO REMEMBER AND HONER OUR FRIENDS AND FAMILY THAT HAVE PASSED, BUT ARE NOT FORGOTTEN. *


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

SEE FLYER ON PAGE ONE


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: :wave: goodtimes !


----------



## NiteowlOldStyleCC (Apr 14, 2010)

be rolling soon ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *
 :thumbsup:


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Betty Boop (Mar 2, 2011)

:h5: :drama: :drama: 

We'll be there to support!! Good cause.


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

RIGHT RIGHT!!! :worship:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

*BRISTOLSOUND WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT *


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66CLASSICSTYLECC_@Feb 15 2011, 03:59 PM~19877386
> *TTT
> *



:thumbsup: :angel: :wave:
Hope to see ur badass rides at our Memorial Day Car Show


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

OLD STYLE IN DA HOUSE!!! SEE ALL THE LO LO'S AT SIGLER PARK, WESTMINSTER FOR MEMORIAL WEEKEND, SUNDAY MAY 29TH


----------



## jerry arredondo (Feb 10, 2011)

Looking forward to it. We always have a great time and lots of support.


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:wave: HEY YOUALL GETTING CLOSE


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT for OLD STYLE C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: GRACIAS


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ just added to this one. Gracias Art.


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

:h5: :rimshot: 

MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND CAR SHOW:

SEND IN YOUR APPLICATIONS EARLY...........IF YOU NEED ONE SENT TO YOU, CALL ME 714 296-9065 OR EMAIL US YOUR ADDRESS 
@ [email protected]

ART RAMIREZ - PRESIDENT
OLD STYLE CAR CLUB O.C.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This will be a memorable memorial day, watch.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

GRACIAS


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down, and THE CHOLO DJ will be there.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by art_@Mar 12 2011, 10:54 AM~20074599
> *THAT'S WHAT MEMORIAL DAY IS ALL ABOUT!!!!!!!!  BRING PHOTOS TO SHOW AND DISPLAY
> *


thats right :thumbsup:


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT 4 Old Style


----------



## Betty Boop (Mar 2, 2011)

:wave: 

*Betty Boop say's TTT

FOR OLD STYLE CAR CLUB. SEE YA'LL AT THE MEMORIAL WEEKEND CAR SHOW!!*


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

A.T.M.


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

AS SOON AS WE GET OUR EVENTS T-SHIRTS, OLD STYLE WILL POST A PICTURE OF THE SHIRTS. IF YOU LIKE THEM, WE WILL BE TAKING ADVANCE ORDERS...............

COME AND SUPPORT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Back to the top! :biggrin:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

COMING SOON !!!!!!


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:420: QVO!!!! :rimshot:


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:sprint: IT WILL BE HERE QUICK SEND THOSE PRE REGS


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:x: HOPE FOR A HOT DAY, WATER PARK FOR THE KIDS FREEEEEE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't forget, I will have the latest issue of IMPALAS MAGAZINE available for $5 at all of the shows that I dj or vend at.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## DAVID E (Mar 29, 2010)

LETS ALL BE THER GOOD DAY LOTS OF FUN


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

May 29th, right around the corner.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Might be raffling off a $100 gas card. Anyone need $100 of gas for only $5


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

who's bbq-ing??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

May 29th, it's on eses


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## ocmofohs (Mar 19, 2009)

We will be there to support your cause and remember the fallen Hente! What a great memorial that will be! We look forward to it again!

Don't forget! Saddleback High School's car show hosted by the Uniques is being held on Sunday, June 12th @ Saddleback! Hope to see you all there to help support the students! 

We all know that Santa Ana Schools are in great need for money. Last year's show allowed the school to spread a New Black Top where the show was held on last year.. Its really nice now! And now the kids can play B-Ball on the courts without getting hurt. It was needed badly! Thanks to all those who showed up and supported our school. Please come out again and make a difference!

Question, call me @ 714.862.3861.. 

Thanks ~ Michelle Manzo

:biggrin:


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## mel entertainment (Mar 15, 2010)

ART & BETTY - ALL OTHER MEMBERS AND FAMILY OF OLD STYLE CAR CLUB OF ORANGE COUNTY LUIS & ELAINIE SUPPORT YOU 100 % WE WILL TRY TO BE THERE HERE OUR FLYER CHECK YOUR SPONOR SECTION GOD BLESS 













MEL ENTERTAINMENT 2ND ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW MEL ENTERTAINMENT JOIN FORCES WITH 
SONS OF ITALY 
TO SUPPORT FONTANA HIGH SCHOOL MARINES MCJROTC 
INVITES ALL 
MODELS OF CARS , HOT RODS, MUSCLE CARS , CLASSIC , DOMESTIC, IMPORTS, LOWRIDERS, DUBS , TRUCKS , SUV'S , SCION'S , PT CRUISER , MOTORCYLES, CUSTOM BICYCLES , PEDAL CARS 

FAMILY EVENT FREE TO ADMISSION TO ALL SPECTATORS
RAFFEL,50/50,VENDOR BOOTHS,TROPHYS,MUISC DJ,FACE PAINTING & SNOW CONES FOR THE KIDS,FOOD AND FULL BAR INSIDE AIR CONDITIONED FACILITY 
SUPPLIED BY SONS OF ITALY
TO SUPPORT SCHOLARSHIP FUNDS & 
VARIOUS CHARITIES

$10.00 EVENT FEE CASH ONLY !!!

ROLL IN TOGETHER PARK TOGETHER FIRST COME FIRST SERVE
SATURDAY AUGUST 13 , 2011
11:00 AM TILL 5:00 PM 
SONS OF ITALY 9420 SIERRA AVE
FONTANA , CA 92335
SPECIAL GUEST 
FONTANA HIGH SCHOOL MARINES MCJROTC
WEBSITE <<<<< 
WW.MELENTERTAINMENT.COM
ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT:
[email protected]
LUIS - 909-248-5665 ELAINE - 909-631-5189

SPONSORS AND VENDORS
OLD STYLE CAR CLUB OF ORANGE COUNTY , INFAMOUS CAR CLUB ,
ROYAL FLUSH CAR CLUB , SCION KREATIONZ , YASSI'S PHOTOGRAPHY,
CARE SIGNWORKS , KOO KAT CREATIONS, CANTU GRAPHICS 
SO CAL RENEGADE ROLLER GIRLZ, HILTON GARDEN INN FONTANA ,
JOHN ELWAY CROWN TOYOTA/SCION , BANSHEE AUTO TUNIN, 
ALMA DE MEXICO CRAFTS FROM MEXICO , XS ENERGY DRINK , 
SERGIOS MEXICAN RESTAURANT UPLAND & GLENDORA ,
TACO BELL OF CHINO HILLS 
DAVE'S CUSTOM TROPHIES AND PLAQUES & SPORTS PRODUCTS


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

that's very nice thank you all


----------



## PeDrOzA_53 (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Betty Boop (Mar 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ocmofohs_@May 3 2011, 10:07 PM~20480618
> *We will be there to support your cause and remember the fallen Hente!  What a great memorial that will be!  We look forward to it again!
> 
> Don't forget!  Saddleback High School's car show hosted by the Uniques is being held on Sunday, June 12th @ Saddleback!  Hope to see you all there to help support the students!
> ...


We will be there to support, Count on us-Great Cause
Old Style CC


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's getting closer!!!


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

SICK*SIDE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

uffin: qvo thanks for the support DON'T FORGET THE KIDS WATER PARK


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:rimshot: TIME TO PUMP IT UP


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

hno:  GETTING CLOSE


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

Just want everyone to know Old Style will be having CHICANO'S UNIDOS AZTECAN DANCERS they will perform on the day of our car show..so come enjoy some OF OUR CULTURE ..ALRATO SEE YOU ALL THERE .. :thumbsup:


----------



## NiteowlOldStyleCC (Apr 14, 2010)

:
cool: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Start shining up da rides ..two more weeks for da frime car show !


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: i am there


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

:run: :sprint: ready ! set! go! see you at Sigler Park on the 29th just around 
the corner !!


----------



## NiteowlOldStyleCC (Apr 14, 2010)

:thumbsup: :h5: I'll beat u there !


----------



## NiteowlOldStyleCC (Apr 14, 2010)

hno: EASY SQUEEGIE!! LOW AND SLOW BUT GET THERE!! ROLLIN TIME STARTS IN THE AM..WE WILL BE THERE AT DARK THIRDY.. :biggrin:


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: :h5: THAT'S RIGHT!!


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: FRIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt for old style


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: uffin: It's getting close start shining up the rides !!


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:werd: :nicoderm: :rant: :h5: :rimshot: :drama: TTT PARTY TIME


----------



## NiteowlOldStyleCC (Apr 14, 2010)

:nicoderm: :biggrin: puro party !!


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

:wave: :rimshot: I'll bring my boogie shoes ! :biggrin:


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:boink: ARE THE OLD STYLE DANCERS GOING TO BE IN THE HOUSE?????


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:roflmao: MAYBE THE CHINO WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

:yes: :h5: Hell to the yeah!! ..Old Style dancers are always kicking off the dancing !


----------



## NiteowlOldStyleCC (Apr 14, 2010)

:tongue: chale homie not this year..let em bust a move solo's .. :biggrin:


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

:rant: :buttkick: orale ! kickback already!!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Big :thumbsup: Old Style

http://oclatinolink.ocregister.com/2011/05...-to-o-c-school/

Doing great things for the community. Hope lots of people and cars come out to Siegler Park!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down this sunday baby, don't be the only one to miss out. No need to go out of town, especially with these gas prices.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I will have the latest issue of IMPALAS MAGAZINE at my booth for $5.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This sunday. Este domingo.


----------



## DAVID E (Mar 29, 2010)

:biggrin:  oky its time shin your cars and lets go have a good time out ther 
keep it safe and happy get your cups ready for your coffi & sodas & juices 
no-b ques thanks


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

BUMP
TTT


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxthug_till_i_die (Apr 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

So no bbq'ing? :wow: That's what memorial day weekend is all about...can a vet make a special request? :biggrin:


----------



## Punkin (Dec 4, 2008)

Q-VO BROWN PRIDE O. C.CAR CLUB . WILL THERE LOOKING FORWARD TO A GOOD CAR SHOW. ALSO FOR ALL THE VETERAN WE GIVE THANKS FOR SERVING OUR COUNTRY U.S.


----------



## DAVID E (Mar 29, 2010)

SORRY GAYS VENDERS NEED TO SELL THEY PAY TO BE THERE HOPE TO SEE ALL 
CLUBS THERE ITS A GOOD TIME HAVE FUN


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoWayz66_@May 25 2011, 12:07 PM~20626254
> *So no bbq'ing?  :wow: That's what memorial day weekend is all about...can a vet make a special request?  :biggrin:
> *



There will be PLENTY of food vendors there. Art always has good food, believe me. Now, for that request, what do you wanna hear?


----------



## jerry arredondo (Feb 10, 2011)

*can't wait for Sunday to see all the firme low lows, eat good food and listen to good music. Memorial Weekend is a day to remember all are fallen men and women who fought for our country and to all our fallen low riders brothers and sisters.  *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jerry arredondo_@May 25 2011, 08:52 PM~20630098
> *can't wait for Sunday to see all the firme low lows, eat good food and listen to good music.  Memorial Weekend is a day to remember all are fallen men and women who fought for our country and to all our fallen low riders brothers and sisters.
> *


Just curious, how do you know the music is going to be good?


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

*BRISTOL SOUND WILL BE THERE *


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Might work tryn to pull some shit .... :biggrin:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS IE WILL BE THEIR AGAIN uffin:


----------



## mel entertainment (Mar 15, 2010)

MEL ENTERTAINMENT - LUIS & ELAINE WILL BE THERE TO MEET & GREET YOU ALL WITH OPEN ARMS www.melentertainment.com

STOP BY AND CHECK OUT OUR PT CRUISER WE WILL DISPLAY OUR M&M PLUS NASCAR THEME 

WE SUPPORT 100 % OLD STYLE CAR CLUB OF ORANGE COUNTY
GOD BLESS ART & BETTY RAMIREZ AND THE REST OF CAR CLUB FAMILY AND FRIENDS WE LOVE YOU


----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAVID E_@May 25 2011, 05:58 PM~20627992
> *SORRY GAYS VENDERS NEED TO SELL THEY PAY TO BE THERE HOPE TO SEE ALL
> CLUBS THERE ITS A GOOD TIME HAVE FUN
> *


despensa it's not gays it's guys :buttkick:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 25 2011, 07:46 PM~20629440
> *There will be PLENTY of food vendors there. Art always has good food, believe me. Now, for that request, what do you wanna hear?
> *


Orale Gracias...see u Sunday.


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

went to the show and it was packed oldstyle cc is going to have a good turn out .


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOPEFULLY THAT BADASS PHOTOGRAPHER,YASTUVOBE TAKIN THOSE BADASS FLICKS :yes:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daomen_@May 29 2011, 01:51 PM~20652252
> *HOPEFULLY THAT BADASS PHOTOGRAPHER,YASTUVOBE TAKIN THOSE BADASS FLICKS :yes:
> *


:yes:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Real good turnout today :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TWO TIMER TAKING HOME 1ST PLACE 70S TODAY


----------



## TINYROTTY (Apr 8, 2008)

THIS SHOW WAS BADASS!!! PACKED WITH TOP NOTCH RIDES. BIG PROPS TO OLD STYLE CC FOR PUTTIN IT DOWN IN THE OC!  EVERYTHING ABOUT THE SHOW WAS GOOD. NO COMPLAINTS AT ALL! :biggrin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

2 Klique OC rides taking first today


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

Old Style wants to apologize to all the car clubs for the mix up on judging. We made some very costly mistakes that will be very hard for Old Style to live down. We know that it will hurt us as a club and it will hurt our credibiliity for our next show. It was not our intention to neglect or misjudge any car that was there. There were so many bad ass cars and clubs supporting us, and we want to express our graditude. At the same time we have to man up and admit that it was because of our bad decision in choosing our judges, that we, as a club screwed up. 

Aside from judging issues, you have to admit it WAS A BAD ASS SHOW............


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

Great turn out!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> Great turn out!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

You live and you learn..won't happen again rest assure on that ! We Old Style have long respect and give it in return so we will be alright..and Yes Our car show was OFF THE CHAIN!! BOOYA!!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

More pics of the ladies? I know there were more than those two/three.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

BIGMIKE said:


>


:yes:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Great show Old Style, Lots of top OC rides


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

BIGMIKE said:


>


Clean Pics Like Always Mike!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> Great turn out!


Great Work!! :0:thumbsup:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Brown Pride had a fiiiiiiirrme time at ur show oldstyle! Good job putting it together, can't wait till the next one!


----------



## jerry arredondo (Feb 10, 2011)

LOL I know who you are.


----------

